# Snail riding Dwarf Crayfish



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I had a small pond snail ride the back of one of my Dwarf Crayfish (C. Puer).
The snail went over the head a little and of course the crayfish didn't like that.
Should I be concerned about this little trip by the snail?
Does it imply an infection in the DC?
Or is the snail helping the DC to molt (eating dead shell)?

Thanks


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

I have shrimp ride snails and snails ride snails all the time and never has it been an issue or a red flag.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay thanks.
I've seen the snails ride a snail ride a snail, but never on the shrimp and crayfish before.

Should have seen it when the snail went over the face of the crayfish, like a cat with a paper bag on its head .


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

*DEAD Cray? Re: Snail riding Dwarf Crayfish*

Don't know if it is related but one of my crayfish just died.
Looks like the tail had molted but not the head.
Don't know if the shell just came off.
Interestingly it was near a half eggshell, as if it was going to enter it (which is the purpose).

No Am or Nitrate so it didn't polute the tank.

Maybe I don't have enough hiding places.

Not too sure if there are less RCS, always hard to count it a over planted tank.


----------

